# Boycott of Pro-Am Cycling events in Lancaster County



## PA Bike Racer (Jun 10, 2008)

Fellow racers,

As many are aware, Red Rose races has folded mid-season and caused quite a stir through the PA, Virginia, Maryland, New Jersey and New York race scene.

Since the fold, Pro-Am cycling has re-appeared and is trying to still promote events(all pre-reg only). Many, many people have had bad experiences by Pro-Am and the owner (David Butterworth).

As a long-term racer in Pa, I am asking all of my fellow cyclists to put the word out there to not do these events and look for alternative races, or just train those weekend. You'll save tons of money in race fees and gas.

As racers and cyclists, we need to look out for each other.

Feel free to check out the following links to get a better story:

http://blogs.lancasteronline.com/potholes/2008/06/10/butterworth-reviving-races-racers-may-boycott-christiana-crit-coming-back/

http://blogs.lancasteronline.com/potholes/2008/06/09/ruoff-speaks/


Thank you


----------

